# 

## zulik1

Witam.
W opłacie za każdy zużyty litr wody "ukryta" jest również opłata za odprowadzanie ścieków. Pogooglałem troszkę i dowiedziałem się, że możliwe jest zainstalowanie dodatkowego wodomierza do podlewania ogrodu (taka woda będzie tańsza, bo nie zapłacimy za ścieki)
Jednak Wałbrzyskie wodociągi odmówiły mi takiej instalacji twierdząc, że zgody nie wydaja ze względu na niski stan wód gruntowych.
Tłumaczyłem, że woda do podlewania trafi z powrotem do gruntu, więc stan wody się nie zmieni, ale chyba ich nie przekonałem  :smile: 
I tu pytanie :
Czy wodociągi maja prawo mi odmówić ?
Pomijam fakt głupoty z "niskim stanem wód", chodzi mi o to że nie chcę płacić za coś, czego nie używam (ścieki)
Czy jest jakiś przepis regulujący ten temat ?

Dziękuję z gry za wszelka pomoc i pozdrawiam
Krzysiek

----------


## mariusz12

Wodomiesz ogrodowy jest dobrym wynalaskiem pod kilkoma warunkami.
1. Musi być duże zużycie wody.
2. Każdy odczyt stanu licznika kosztuje
3. Licznik ma homolagaję na 5 lat( koszt około 60 z + montaż  + odczyt + plomba pracownika wodociągów)
4. W moim mieście licznik ogrodowy jest odczytywany od maja do końca września
W przypadku małego zuzycia wody inwestycja jest nieopłacalna.

W Twoim przypadku to trochę jest śmieszna postawa władz samorządowych.
Albo brakuje wody, albo nie opracowali odpowiednigo regulaminu.
Jeśli będziesz podlewał ogród płacąc za kanalizację to napewno nie wpłynie to na poziom wód gruntowych.

----------


## zulik1

Mariusz ja wiem że wymówka wodociągów to... wymówka  :smile: 
Pytanie jest : jak ich zmusić  :smile: 
Nie chce placić za ścieki, jak ich nie używam... A ogród jest moim oczkiem, wiec podlewam go ostro  :smile:

----------


## Inka1

> Wodomiesz ogrodowy jest dobrym wynalaskiem pod kilkoma warunkami.
> 1. Musi być duże zużycie wody.
> 2. Każdy odczyt stanu licznika kosztuje
> 3. Licznik ma homolagaję na 5 lat( koszt około 60 z + montaż  + odczyt + plomba pracownika wodociągów)
> 4. W moim mieście licznik ogrodowy jest odczytywany od maja do końca września
> W przypadku małego zuzycia wody inwestycja jest nieopłacalna.
> 
> W Twoim przypadku to trochę jest śmieszna postawa władz samorządowych.
> Albo brakuje wody, albo nie opracowali odpowiednigo regulaminu.
> Jeśli będziesz podlewał ogród płacąc za kanalizację to napewno nie wpłynie to na poziom wód gruntowych.


E,tam. Odczyt mnie  nic nie kosztuje, płacę dokłądnie za tyle ile zużywam wody, nie ma znaczenia jak dużo, za homologację ja nie płacę nic, podlicznik odczytywany jest zawsze wtedy, gdy licznik główny. Może moje RPWiK jest super  :wink: 

Ale do rzeczy: czy taką odpowiedź dostałeś na piśmie? Jeśli tak, poproś o wskazanie ustawy/uchwały, która to reguluje?

----------


## mariusz12

Każdy licznik wody wymaga homologacji co 5 lat, lub jest wymieniany na nowy.
Podstawy prawnej nie znam, ale tak było jak mieszkałem w bloku i tak samo jest teraz.Możliwe, że wodociągi miejskie mają różne zasady liczenia( na swoją korzyśc).

----------


## Trociu

Jednym słowem im się to nie opłaca. W końcu, jakby Ci założyli ten licznik i o odpowiednią wartość zmniejszali ilość ścieków, to oni na tym tracą. Myślę, że trzeba do tego podejść papierowo. Czyli wystosować odpowiednie pismo do nich wyjaśniające sytuację. Musi być w nim ujawnione, iż woda zużywana na podlewanie ogrodu nie wraca do kanalizacji i w związku z tym faktem nie zgadzasz się na pobieranie opłat za tą część wody. Aby umożliwić wodociągom określenie ile wody rzeczywiście wraca do kanalizacji, proponujesz zamontowanie drugiego licznika. Odczyt z niego będzie wyznacznikiem owdy ogrodowej.

Pytanie do Ciebie jednak jest takie, czy masz wyprowadzenie wody na ogród? I czy cała operacja podłączenia drugiego licznika będzie małoproblemowa z Twojej strony.

Jeżeli do podlewania ogródka używasz wodę tylko z wodociągów, to na pewno cała operacja Ci się przyda, bo na ogórdek trochę tej wody się zużywa.

----------


## pluszku

Wszystko byloby OK gdyby nie deficyt wody pitnej w Polsce. Poki co to nie ma jeszcze u nas takich ograniczen, lecz pewnie juz wkrotce w okresie letnim wzorem zachodu europy bedzie wprowadzony zakaz podlewania ogrodow. Sa kraje gdzie nawet mycie auta na własnej posesji jest zabronione. Biorac jednak pod uwage ze Polska jest krajem z jednym z najmniejszych zasobow wody (takze gruntowej) nalezy sie spodziewac predzej zakazu podlewania ogrodkow niz utrzymania znizki za wode do podlewania.

----------


## CuoreRosso

Nie wiem skąd koledzy i koleżanki szanowne macie takie informacje o deficycie wody pitnej w Polsce. Jest to informacja wyssana z palca. Polska nie ma i długo nie będzie mieć takich problemów dzięki dużej liczbie zbiorników naturalnych oraz sztucznych umiejscowionych w całym kraju. 
Po co wogóle siać zamęt?

----------


## wari

Faktycznie nie ma zagrożenia dla wody pitnek, a przepisy dotyczące dodtkowego licznika mówią, że firma może zgodzić się na dodatkowy licznik. Nie ma więc takiego obowiązku.

----------


## Kuna

Ad: *zulik1*
Ja bym tam się nie pchał w drugi licznik bo nawet płacąc za samą wodę z wodociągu przepłacasz . Mam także ogród i intensywnie go podlewam . Doszedłem do wniosku , że skoro mam płytko wodę podskurną (jak u ciebie) to bardziej opłaca mi się oczyścić starą studnie i zamontować w niej pompę elektryczną . Mam zamontowaną samą pompę Omnigena WZ 750 i zasila mi ona na raz dwa zraszacze ogrodowe - takie kręciołki . Sama pompa kosztuje na Allegro w opcji kup teraz 188 zł . Pompa zasysa wode maksymalnie z głębokości 7 m . Wybicie studni na tą głębokość to pryszcz . A inwestycja zwróci się po roku , góra dwóch  intensywnego podlewania .

----------


## Trociu

Dodatkowo do podlewania ogrodu możesz wykorzystać deszczówkę. Jakiś większy zbiornik wkopać w ziemię, podłączyć do niego spusty z rynien i podlewać. Trochę się na tym zaoszczędzi. U mnie do tego będzie przeznaczone szambo jak już mnie podłączą do kanalizy. Tak więc będzie trochę oszczędności bo zbiornik ma 10m3. Tak więc przy założeniu że susza i nie pada, jestem min 10m3 do przodu (odliczając koszty prądu dla pompy). A jak popada chwilę, to i wody się dozbiera na później.

----------


## pluszku

> Dodatkowo do podlewania ogrodu możesz wykorzystać deszczówkę. Jakiś większy zbiornik wkopać w ziemię, podłączyć do niego spusty z rynien i podlewać. Trochę się na tym zaoszczędzi. U mnie do tego będzie przeznaczone szambo jak już mnie podłączą do kanalizy. Tak więc będzie trochę oszczędności bo zbiornik ma 10m3. Tak więc przy założeniu że susza i nie pada, jestem min 10m3 do przodu (odliczając koszty prądu dla pompy). A jak popada chwilę, to i wody się dozbiera na później.


Z deszczowka to jest tak.
Na wiosne wody jest pod dostatkiem i zbiornik bedzie zawsze pełny.
Jesli jednak lata beda podobne do tego jakie bylo w 2005,2006,2007 roku, to zbiornika nie napelnisz. Dane dla mojej miejscowosci na podstawie obserwacji własnych (i beczek ustawionych pod rynnami)
Ostatni wiekszy opad (ponad 10 mm) mial miejsce 15 maja.
Koniec maja, czerwiec, lipiec i do polowy sierpnia to wrecz susza.
Opady takie, ze majac podstawiona beczke 100 litrowa pod rynne odprowadzajaca wode z dachu garazu (60 m2) w sezonie letnim - czyli wtedy gdy trzeba najwiecej podlewac beczka byla pusta.
Co z tego ze w maju czy we wrzesniu byla pelna - lecz wtedy na wodzie juz mi nie zalezalo.
Co do wyliczen:
10 mm opadu deszczu z dachu 100 m2 to dopiero 1 m3 czyli tyle ile trzeba na podlanie sredniej wielkosci ogrodka wieczorem po upalnym dniu.
Aby miec zapewnione "dostawy" wody potrzebujesz miesiecznie przynajmniej 150 mm opadow deszczu, czyli 600 mm deszczu w ciagu 4 miesiecy (15 maja-15 wrzesnia).
W mojej okolicy nie pada nawet 1/3 tego.

----------


## ms.

Może lepiej zainwestować w studnię z wodą "techniczną" zamiast kopać się z koniem (wodociągami). Do tego zbiornik na deszczówkę.

----------


## Trociu

> Z deszczowka to jest tak....


Może Twoje wyliczenia mają i dobrą podstawę. Ale zwróć uwagę, że wykorzystując to co już masz, czyli pusty zbiornik, praktycznie nie dopłacasz do tego interesu a trochę zyskujesz.
Piszesz o wielkich opadach na wiosnę, kiedy to woda nie jest potrzebna. Ale zwróć uwagę, że wtedy nazbiera mi się 10m3 wody, którą spokojnie mogę wykorzystywać w okresie późniejszym, gdy już nie pada. 

Pomysł na swoją studnię tez jest dobry. I z czasem możliwe, że i na to się zdecyduję. Ale że tutaj będę musiał już inwestować, to nie robię tego teraz.

----------


## Cpt_Q

> Nie wiem skąd koledzy i koleżanki szanowne macie takie informacje o deficycie wody pitnej w Polsce. Jest to informacja wyssana z palca. Polska nie ma i długo nie będzie mieć takich problemów dzięki dużej liczbie zbiorników naturalnych oraz sztucznych umiejscowionych w całym kraju. 
> Po co wogóle siać zamęt?


http://mjsw.gis.gov.pl/aktualnosci/
http://www.rdw.org.pl/index.php?id=60
http://www.kprm.gov.pl/english/engli.../1937_2673.htm

----------


## sys

10m3 wlana z podlicznika/licznika ogrodowego w ogród to mniej niż 20zł ( w tej chwili nie mam przy sobie rachunku, ale coś koło tego)...10m3 wlana w ogród z licznika wodociągów to ponad 60zł...tak jest u mnie, teraz wiesz czy jest to opłacalne  :Wink2:  ...
...o opłacalności studnii już nawet nie wspomnę...(ale studnia to koszty samej ...studni)

----------


## Gringo...

Bede robil przyłacze wody i zastanawiam sie na podlicznikiem ogrodowym.
Czy moze ktos powiedziec jakie sa zasady oplat takiego podlicznika? 
tzn czy wtedy jest podwójny abonament i ile około on wynosi ?
koszt drugiego licznika chyba nie jest duzy?
a cena samej wody normalnie

----------


## zbigmor

Zapytaj swojego dostawcy wody. Nie wszyscy pozwalają na oddzielenie wody do ogrodu od kosztów kanalizacji.

----------


## daszaA

Czasami stawki za kanalizę dla tych co mają dwa wodomierze są tak podwindowane, że to się zwyczajnie nie opłaca. No i jeśli jest abonament to płaci się go podwójnie.

Ale w niektórych zakładach jest też 10% od rachunku odliczane ze wzlędu na ogród.
Musisz się dowiedzieć w swoim zakładzie komunalnym.

----------


## Barbossa

oddzielny licznik raczej niepotrzebny
na teren zielony, który posiadasz, zazwyczaj jest określone ile możesz zużyć wody, wtedy nie płacisz za ścieki
jeżeli nie masz kanalizy, Gminy nie obchodzi ile wody zużyjesz ze względu na litość dla kwiatków

----------


## Elfir

Barbossa - nie miałeś do czynienia z Aquanetem  :big grin: 
Aquanet daje 3 wyjścia:
1. wspólny licznik na dom ale płacisz całość za ścieki
2. podlicznik głównego licznika, tylko na ogród -  od wskazania głównego  licznika odliczane jest wskazanie podlicznika i o tyle mniej naliczane są ścieki. Podlicznik trzeba montować po spełnieniu pewnych wymagań sanitarnych.
3. osobny licznik na ogród, osobny na dom, ale dwa abonamenty.

----------


## AndrzejS

Za wodę płace 2 zł/m za ścieki 3 zł/m a z podlicznika za ogród płacę tylko za wodę bez ścieków. Ale zapytaj dostawcę.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Barbossa

no tak, teraz każdy orze jak może
ciekawe, że nie ma limitu na wodę dla ogródka
w co nie che mi się tak bezapelacyjnie wierzyć, przeca można oszukać   :big grin:

----------


## listek

Ja mam dwa wodomierze. Płacę tylko jeden abonament. Głowny licznik tylko zaplombowany, a podlicznik nie. Jak wygląda rozliczanie.
Załóżmy, że zużyję 30 m^3 - tyle pokazuje główny licznik.
Na podliczniku do podlewania i na cele tzw gospodarcze (np mycie autka) zużyłem 10 m^3.
Opłaty kształtują się następująco:
płacę za 30 m^3 wody + 20 M^3 kanalizacja.
Za 10m^3 kanalizacji nie płace bo do niej nie trafiło - na tym sie oszczędza.
Czy to jest zrozumiałe?

----------


## ZaKontyK

> Ja mam dwa wodomierze. Płacę tylko jeden abonament. Głowny licznik tylko zaplombowany, a podlicznik nie. Jak wygląda rozliczanie.
> Załóżmy, że zużyję 30 m^3 - tyle pokazuje główny licznik.
> Na podliczniku do podlewania i na cele tzw gospodarcze (np mycie autka) zużyłem 10 m^3.
> Opłaty kształtują się następująco:
> płacę za 30 m^3 wody + 20 M^3 kanalizacja.
> Za 10m^3 kanalizacji nie płace bo do niej nie trafiło - na tym sie oszczędza.
> Czy to jest zrozumiałe?


U mnie jest tak samo.
*Organizujesz wodę. Zrób dwa liczniki: główny i podlicznik ogrodowy, tak by łatwo było ustalić ile poszło do kanalizy.* 
Koszt dodatkowego licznika i kilku extra "śrubunków" nie jest tak znowu wielki.

Jeśli nie dziś to może za chwilę będziesz miał warunki (gmina) by jako kanalizę rozliczać tylko to co tam faktycznie popłynęło.

W najgorszym wypadku będziesz wiedział dokładnie ile kosztuje Cię podlewanie ogrodu.

----------


## edde

też mam licznik i podlicznik, oba zaplombowane, założyłem sobie sam (oba zresztą), zaplombowanie podlicznika kosztowało mnie 50zł, główny plombowany w ramach przyłącza, wodociagi spisując zużycie notują wskazania obydwu, faktura za wodę rozliczają wg ze wskazań głównego a za ścieki wg główny minus podlicznik, żadnych limitów dla podlicznika nie mam, abonament jest jeden (4,47zł netto)

----------


## Aga-Białystok

Podnoszę wątek, bom zdzwiona odmiennymi zdaniami co do opłacalności. Jak to w końcu jest?

----------


## Aga-Białystok

U mnie piszą tak: http://www.wobi.pl/index.php?pid=Tan...ie-ogrodow_101

----------


## spiq25

ja to wygląda w moim mieście. Ma ktoś jakieś doświadczenia z MPWiK

----------


## darvid

Chciałbym przedstawić sytuację w Choszcznie odnośnie podlicznika "ogrodowego". W 2007 roku musiałem napisać prośbę do prezesa MPGK o wyrażenie zgody na montaż. Zapłaciłem za to 100zł+22% VAT, oczywiście licznik na mój koszt, ok. 60zł. Przez czas budowy, czyli 4.2007-7.2008 płaciłem za zużycie na podliczniku za wodę (bez ścieków), bo wg "głównego" nie było zużycia "domowego", kanalizacyjnego. Po zamieszkaniu podczas odczytu rozliczane są dwa liczniki: woda+ścieki z głównego, woda z podlicznika. Żeby nie było zbyt cudownie (straty z np. awarii), gmina w (?) 2009 wprowadziła opłatę abonamentową za liczniki za każdy miesiąc: pierwszy ok. 6,5zł, drugi 3,5 zł - czyli na FVAT ok. 11zł co miesiąc jest "dodane" na ich korzyść. Uzasadniają to tym, że po 5 latach ważności MPGK wymieni liczniki na swój koszt. Policzmy: 5 lat x 12 msc x 11zł (za oba) = 660zł. Licznik kosztuje 60zł x 2 = 120zł. Czysty zysk dla MPGK! Liczników w Choszcznie jest ok. 3500szt, licząc średnio po 5,5zł = ponad 19000zł co miesiąc zgodnie z zasadą "czy się stoi, czy się leży". Prostym "trickiem" mają np. na pensje dla pracowników. Tryb wprowadzenia opłaty, jej zasadność oraz nierównomierne traktowanie odbiorców (kto nie ma, ten nie płaci - a z wody i ścieków korzysta) jest zaskarżona do NSA, ale... płacić trzeba. Obecnie stawki za wodę i ścieki mamy (hura!) jedne z najwyższych w Polsce: 2,93 brutto za m3 wody, 4,08 za ścieki. Na podliczniku mam zużycie od jego zainstalowania ok. 90m3, czyli zaoszczędziłem ok. 360zł za kanalizację. Wstępne podliczenie: 360 zysk - 60zł (licznik) - 120 (plomba) - 100 (2lata, 4msc x 3,5 opłaty abonamentowej) = zaoszczędziłem 80zł. Za rok kończy się ważność licznika, trzeba kupić nowy (60zł), zapłacić za plombę (?120),..... Wychodzi, że banda urzędników nie pozwoli nic zaoszczędzić! Pozdrawiam.

----------

